

Show HN: Pinnin – A simple Pinboard client for iPhone - rjsamson
http://pinninapp.com/

======
rjsamson
Would love some feedback on this. Pinnin is a simple Pinboard Client for iOS,
and includes an iOS8 app extension to add bookmarks to Pinboard from any app.
It's written in Swift and I plan on open sourcing sometime in the coming weeks
once I get the codebase cleaned up a bit more.

I know the marketing site could use some work, but any comments on the app
itself would be much appreciated!

------
bcohen5055
I'd recommend a short video on your site showing what kind of workflow it
promotes. I'm interested in the app looking at the screenshots but I'd like to
see it in action before spending 2.99

~~~
rjsamson
I'll work on getting something up on the site (and in the app store since
Apple now allows app preview) but here's a quick demo video of the extension
in action: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/havs9kvvy087jj0/pinnin-
extension-d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/havs9kvvy087jj0/pinnin-extension-
demo.mov?dl=0)

------
haraball
Cool app. Maybe you could change the label to be more in line with the other
ones and say "Add to Pinboard", instead of just "Pinboard".

~~~
rjsamson
Thanks for the suggestion - I might give it a try and see how it fits.

------
lie07
I have a question, is it possible to pin to pinboard using ctrl+d shortcut of
browser of your liking? I have been wanting something like that but not
knowledgeable enough to able to create something.

------
maxgaudin
Personally I'm a big fan of Pinswift. I've tried several of these Pinboard
apps and like it the most. [http://pinswiftapp.com/](http://pinswiftapp.com/)

~~~
rjsamson
I haven't tried pinswift, but it looks cool. The main difference with Pinnin
is that you can add bookmarks to pinboard directly from Safari or any app on
your iPhone with a webview, in the same way you would add a bookmark to mobile
safari.

